# Wild Camping in Portugal



## davehenwood (Feb 6, 2015)

On Holiday in Appache  700 in Denia Spain. Just had a conversation with a guy who says that the Portugeese Government are now sending 200euro fines back to the UK via DVLA for wild camping.  Seems odd to me but as we are on our way there I thought I would check it out. Sounds like another one of those gassing stories!


----------



## hasehome (Feb 6, 2015)

*portugal*

I hope this is not true as I will be in Portugal end of Feb beginning of March using Aires and wild camping. All the Aires Portugal will be my bible


----------



## campertwo (Feb 6, 2015)

I hope not too! We're off down there beginning of June for 3 weeks!


----------



## witzend (Feb 6, 2015)

Could be happening saw police handing out tickets at manta rota sagress an boca du rio luckily always been the other end of row and driven off before they got to me


----------



## kenspain (Feb 6, 2015)

This is now the same in Spain my son told me he knows of 2 cases were it has been done one for drunk driving and the other for speeding:wave:


----------



## n brown (Feb 6, 2015)

witzend said:


> Could be happening saw police handing out tickets at manta rota sagress an boca du rio luckily always been the other end of row and driven off before they got to me


 do you mean giving tickets to vans parked by the beach at boca de rio ? if so i wonder what for


----------



## witzend (Feb 7, 2015)

n brown said:


> do you mean giving tickets to vans parked by the beach at boca de rio ? if so i wonder what for



Yes I saw tickets issued and money changed hands parking isnt allowed on beach anymore only in new carpark and then not overnite


----------



## Hymercar (Feb 18, 2015)

*French Invasion*

Just arrived in Portugal at Castro Marim, fortunately early in the morning. It seems talking to those around about the French have invaded Portugal having been rude about the Moslems,  Morocco is no longer a safe place for them (or us?). This means many of the Aires are full by lunch time.  Others touring at present may be able to confirm or deny this?


----------



## Funnymunny (Feb 18, 2015)

There are certainly a hell of a lot more vans down here on the Algarve this year than we have seen in the past, some figures given in the local press quoted around 13,000 in previous years but this year they estimate over 40,000 vans here.

At Portimao marina it is very busy, Armaco De Pera is also full so I have been told and also Silves.

RD


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2015)

hasehome said:


> I hope this is not true as I will be in Portugal end of Feb beginning of March using Aires and wild camping. All the Aires Portugal will be my bible


You and me both at the same time(9th)


----------



## n brown (Feb 18, 2015)

who needs aires ? let the french have them ,have a good explore !


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 18, 2015)

*Plague of Frogs ?*

We were walking along the N270 this morning at 0900 / 1000 frog time. Convoys of them heading West. leaving a scent of cheese, garlic and surrender behind them. 

  We think they may have seen a suntanned, bearded youth at Castro Marim. Going to  be very crowded at Sagres 

 Or perhaps it could be that the new Figo is on sale at Santa Catarina Co-op.


----------



## Byronic (Feb 18, 2015)

Looking on the bright side. I would say anyone looking for a L/H drive m/home is going to find plenty for sale in France later in the year. Winter in Morocco was the deal clincher for many French m/home owners.


----------



## Laurieash (Feb 18, 2015)

*French in Portugal*

in portugal at the moment lots of French also Dutch about, all in groups


----------



## iampatman (Feb 18, 2015)

Laurieash said:


> in portugal at the moment lots of French also Dutch about, all in groups



I don't want to generalise (but I will). Do the French ever travel when they're not in a convoy?
Pat


----------



## n brown (Feb 18, 2015)

aaahhh! all the froggies and the cloggies and their little doggies !
it's true the French will be stuffed if they can't go to French speaking Maroc,where they still felt a bi Empirical !


----------



## Byronic (Feb 19, 2015)

iampatman said:


> I don't want to generalise (but I will). Do the French ever travel when they're not in a convoy?
> Pat



They are taught fraternalism from an early age home and school, I think this has a bearing.on later behaviour. Have you noted how the French will greet each other with a handshake on just about every occasion? 
The morning ritual associated with the buying of the baguette and a chat at the bakers is another manifestation of this trait that comes to mind.


----------



## welshrarebit (Feb 19, 2015)

We're in Portugal and can confirm that everywhere is full of french and Dutch, not so many brits, couldn't get into Olhao yesterday, As said Armecao de Pera full.Sagres, everyone chucked off, Quarteira, now being newly developed, no longer available.
GNR kicking lots of people off the beaches and lots of previous camperstops have closed with signs up saying no autocaravans. 
Silves, full. We're going somewhere else next year.


----------



## antiqueman (Feb 19, 2015)

n brown said:


> who needs aires ? let the french have them ,have a good explore !



I do not understand this parking in packs:wave:


----------



## antiqueman (Feb 19, 2015)

oh another thing they will be glad of the business in winter as in uk


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Feb 19, 2015)

I don't know if this would be of interest but we have a friend who has a farmhouse with a lot of land that he has been doing up,who also has done self build campers and wild camping,and he has said he would be happy for people to stay on his land for a small fee £3 per night,
i will find the name of the village later,all i know is it is out in the sticks, they fly to lagos airport and hire a car and it's an hours drive north,and about 40 mins from the coast


----------



## gazzy (Sep 16, 2015)

*boca da rio*



witzend said:


> Could be happening saw police handing out tickets at manta rota sagress an boca du rio luckily always been the other end of row and driven off before they got to me


 sad to say that boca da rio is now closed to wild camping.it is now a car park and you will be moved on by the police.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Sep 16, 2015)

Oh dear this is all very sad as I never even got there.

Have any of you got to Morocco,  is it unsafe?


----------



## Tony Lee (Sep 16, 2015)

Morocco, apart from the constant hassling by panhandlers, is a great destination.  However, just like in Portugal as is obvious from this post, parts of Spain, France and even parts of the UK, the hoards of motorhomers descending on small areas have resulted in closures and that is a good thing. Just need to forget the Lemming instinct and get away from the holiday destination crowd and revisit the principals of wild camping.


----------

